# What's your part time job?



## DrParasite (Mar 22, 2018)

Most people in EMS work more than one job.  So what's yours?  and if EMS is your part time job, what is your full time job>


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 22, 2018)

On the ambulance full time and teach part time at a community college’s EMT/Medic program.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 22, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> On the ambulance full time and teach part time at a community college’s EMT/Medic program.



And full time on the streets... if you know what I mean...


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 22, 2018)

Full-time: purveyor of householder furnishings, finances, boundaries, and any/ all necessities to Mr. and Mrs. Monkey’s spawn.

Part-time: paramedic bullsh!te.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 22, 2018)

EMS is my other job


----------



## CANMAN (Mar 22, 2018)

Full Time: Rotor wing flight

Part Time: Engine Driver/Firefighter/Paramedic @ local FD


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 22, 2018)

FT: EMS
PT: Dispatch for ground and aeromedical transport.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 22, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> EMS is my other job


How you make that skrilla then?
Full time EMS for rural/suburban service.
PRN at AMR, a super rural service, and a combo fire department with an ambulance. Also teach EMS classes of a hospital network and community college.

I'd give up all the PRN stuff except the fire job (can't beat working with friends and breaking stuff) for a non-EMS side hustle that paid. Not sure what is though...


----------



## MMohler (Mar 22, 2018)

Title Insurance, trying to save for medic school and struggling with sitting behind a desk. Have not been on here in a minute, more like a year.


----------



## Lo2w (Mar 22, 2018)

Just got back into IFT PRN. Training pay and relocation killed me the last 4 months.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 23, 2018)

my full time job is IT in the Finance Industry

my part time jobs include being an EMS instructor for 2 local community colleges, working as a FF for a county fire department that has an urban station and a rural station, and working as an event fire marshal for a major university.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 23, 2018)

My part-time gig is school. 

The GI bill pays you a housing stipend. We use that to send my wife to school as well. That extra money looks good in the account for a few minutes each month.


----------



## medichopeful (Mar 23, 2018)

Full time: ICU RN
Per-diem: Paramedic


----------



## mgr22 (Mar 23, 2018)

It seems I've merged two part-time jobs -- EMS and writer -- into one full-time job.


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 23, 2018)

FT:       EMS  48 hours on 5 days off
PT 1:    EMS 48 hours plus whenever I want to;  last year I averaged every 3 weeks,  this year so far 1 shift.
PT 2:    Sub at the local K - 12 school   full day or half days,  when they need me and when I want.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 23, 2018)

FT: Firefighter

PT: delivering for Uber Eats. Biggest pro is that it's super flexible, go on or offline whenever I feel like, so signing up in advance for shifts, no need for specific uniform. Downside is pay sucks, extra gas and wear/tear/maintenance, 1099 status means I deal with taxes myself. It really is a side gig used almost exclusively for near immediate cash infusions to cover the bills (racked up some extra credit and loan debts from my recent move) until I can clear probation and get the pay raise that comes with it lol.

I'm still technically in the Army Reserves, but I haven't drilled in nearly a year since before I moved for the fire job and it's academy. I will not be drilling again before my ETS date next month and I'm officially out of the Army, I just need to fly back to CA, grab my gear from my parents house (where I was living before) and turn it all in, sign some forms and I'm done. Even though I highly doubt this last year will count towards retirement, that should still leave 10 years Time In Service, 9 at the worst, so I'm heavily contemplating re-enlisting into the Guard or Reserves again once I'm off probation. Considering reclassify to Infantry (the USAR's only Infantry unit is based here) while doing school part time to get an associate's and ultimately re-classing again, going to Warrant Officer school to become a pilot, though that plan is rather highly fluid lol

If I do go back to school, I've heard there's a degree pathway for Paramedic here so that'd probably be my primary option. I can't work for our third service C&C EMS Agency (civil service rules) but I could work part time for AMR which is the only private company on the island and thus gets all the IFTs, CCTs, and does backup 911 for EMS Agency. There's aparently more than a few FFs in our dept who had EMT or PM licenses and maintain them and work part time for AMR so I'm figuring that's a likely future option.

So in summary, currently full time Firefighter, part time Uber driver, with plans to re-enlist into either the Army National Guard or Army Reserves while getting my Paramedic license and working part time for our private company provider.


----------



## Peak (Mar 23, 2018)

Full time: Specialty adult ED and Peds ED
Part time: Does overtime count? 
Part time 2: EMS


----------



## Scott33 (Mar 24, 2018)

FT - flight paramedic

PT (per-diem) - ED RN


----------



## charliefox42 (Mar 24, 2018)

Full time - EMT for a hospital ambulance service 

Part time - Chauffeur 

Much the same, but people stay ali way more often at my part time gig


----------



## wtferick (Mar 24, 2018)

FT: ER
PT: (soon to be full-time) Ebay Store.


----------



## cruiseforever (Mar 24, 2018)

Ft: Medic 
Pt: Medic  
When ever I feel like it:  Medic, moved to a very rural area of the state.  They are always looking for help.


----------



## Jn1232th (Feb 5, 2022)

decided to add in cause why not. 
full time: anesthesia tech at local hospital OR
Part time: (1-2 shifts per week) 911 medic in rural/urban area


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 5, 2022)

Closed for 4 year old bump.


----------

